# Fictional Crushes



## Mister Loser (Jan 8, 2020)

If the waifufag thread is anything to go by, Kiwifarms in general doesn't like serious waifufags. But I don't think it's terribly odd to have had crushes on fictional characters (as long as you're not taking it _too _far), especially when you're younger.

So that being said, what fictional characters have _you _had a crush on? I'd imagine most nerds have had them one time or another.


----------



## Skeetles (Jan 8, 2020)

Frankie from Foster's, immediately got my little autistic heart broken when I saw the Zone h-flash lmao


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Jan 8, 2020)

Bro 9 year old me was nutty over Starfire. Simple times.


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Jan 8, 2020)

Who was the ginger chick from Totally Spies?
I have no shame at the memories.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 8, 2020)

@Monika H.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jan 8, 2020)

What about none fictional crushes? I have a huge crush on my GF @Angel Baby Firefly


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Jan 8, 2020)

Kimberly from power rangers.

Amy Jo Johnson is still a MILF


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 8, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> Who was the ginger chick from Totally Spies?
> I have no shame at the memories.


Sam.


----------



## Tahoma (Jan 8, 2020)

@Maskull


----------



## Maskull (Jan 8, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> View attachment 1089310
> @Maskull


Didn't take you for being a cloaca chaser.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Jan 8, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Sam.


_Aw hell yeah dude_


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 8, 2020)

More of a crush on David Duchovny than Mulder, but I'd by lying if I said I watched X-Files purely for the story. Especially the early seasons when Mulder was wearing glasses.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Jan 8, 2020)

I only ever had "crushes" for real girls. If you ever had a "crush" on a 2d character you're not only a nerd, but a faggot too.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes, both.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 8, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> View attachment 1089310
> @Maskull



LOL, wtf are you talking about? Rabbits are mammals, they don't lay eggs.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 8, 2020)

Lassie, I guess.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jan 8, 2020)

Tsundere. All of them.

fite me


----------



## Large (Jan 8, 2020)

My gf.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 8, 2020)

Helga sinclaire from Atlantis


----------



## Cilleystring (Jan 8, 2020)

Sophitia from Soul Caliber was pretty sexy


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jan 8, 2020)

Fictional crushers? Like Crushinator or Stephen King's The Mangler?


----------



## Tahoma (Jan 8, 2020)

*ON THE BLOOD OF OUR FATHERS, ON THE BLOOD OF OUR SONS.*





No, i'm not kidding.


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 8, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> @Monika H.


Thank you, sweetheart ~


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jan 8, 2020)

My girl Gascogne!~


----------



## pierce your heart (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Jan 9, 2020)

You guys ever play the second ratchet and clank game? The one with the otherfemale lombax named Angela I think? Ya she was pretty cute to seven year old me lol


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jan 9, 2020)

The earliest crushes I remember were on Princesses Daisy and Rosalina, especially the former. As for any current ones, Daisy (still) and the guy my profile picture references, Ignis.


----------



## FIetchling (Jan 9, 2020)

I did remember having a fictional crush on Taokaka from _BlazBlue_... But it didn't last long.

Nowadays I don't have any fictional crushes.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 9, 2020)

Faye Valentine.

I was pretty young when I first saw Cowboy Bebop, only 12, so you can imagine how how hard I crushed on Faye, I mean she was the hottest character I had ever seen! That episode where they show her in a bikini? Fuggedaboutit.

I'm still mad the movie didn't show her topless as it could have easily gotten away with it being a movie.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 9, 2020)

Call me a furry but I want to kiss and hold hands with Pop-o-Matic Trouble and show her to my parents.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 9, 2020)

When I used to go through a comic book phase when I was a mere spud I really liked Malekith from Thor for some reason.
Later when I heard they were having him in the Dark World played by Eccleston no less I was well hyped... they did my boy dirty though, instead of batshit crazy sorcerer with wonderful mane, we got well. Boring elf man, with technology.

They look so much alike right?


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 10, 2020)

I've moved on from fictional men I'll never get with to actual men I'll never get with, but I'd consider Lobo as a husbando. Gimme dat blue space dick.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 11, 2020)

Pixie, from the Monster Rancher anime.







DarkWeenix said:


> Helga sinclaire from Atlantis



On the subject of Atlantis:


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 11, 2020)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> I only ever had "crushes" for real girls. If you ever had a "crush" on a 2d character you're not only a nerd, but a faggot too.


I agree 100% my dude. If you gotta go after 2D you’re the most beta of males and you should be castrated on the spot.

So anyways my fictional crush is totally Android 18. She hella cute, I gotta thing for girls with shorter hair and snarky attitudes and I’m absolutely certain it’s because she made lil’ 7 year old Groudon feel funny.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 11, 2020)

When I was really damn young, I like Celia from Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life

I like me them quiet homely bitches


----------



## Bender (Jan 11, 2020)

When I was a kid:

Raven from Teen Titans
I think Sailor Mars (the one who wears red)
Jessica Rabbit
Lola Bunny (shut up I was a kid)

Now that I'm an adult:

A woman who not only acknowledges my existence but also speaks to me, but we all know that will never happen.
Holo the Wise Wolf
God I'm lonely.


----------



## Teadrinkr (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes Jojofag but that useless reťard Speedwagon was kinda cute.


----------



## Mister Loser (Jan 12, 2020)

Autistador said:


> Yes Jojofag but that useless reťard Speedwagon was kinda cute.
> View attachment 1094392


Speedwagon was moe as heck dude, I don't blame you.

I guess I should probably throw my hat in the ring since I've heard all of yours—my main fictional crush when I was a kid was Maya Fey from Phoenix Wright. She was too cute. I fell in love on the spot.
I'm an extreme faggot, so I've had like 50 fictional crushes, but only one has stayed around-  the one who's my avatar during October.


----------



## Fougaro (Jan 12, 2020)

If I was more of a dork than I already am, then Velvet Crowe from _Tales of Berseria_ would be my official vidya crush.





She starts out as a brooding edgelady, but through character development becomes _the_ best girl among best girls.




Magilou is a _very close_ second though.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 13, 2020)

I'll crosspost from the Villains that gave you b*ners thread but Shego was absolute bae. 
I wish I had a supervillain gf.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 13, 2020)

Autistador said:


> Yes Jojofag but that useless reťard Speedwagon was kinda cute.
> View attachment 1094392


The faq you mean useless!? Dude left behind a greatest Jojo ally : SPW foundation.

I think he was better in manga.

Love him too


----------



## glittercum (Jan 13, 2020)

call me a hetafag or whatever but dang that aph australia guy is a qt


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jan 13, 2020)

Cherry Poptart - Oh yeah!


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jan 13, 2020)

Rias Gremory, Monika, Rainbow Dash


----------



## Teadrinkr (Jan 13, 2020)

the_masked_man said:


> call me a hetafag or whatever but dang that aph australia guy is a qt


Another hetafag here (didn't think there was another tbh) there's something about Seborga that makes him best lad


----------



## s0mbra (Jan 13, 2020)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I'll crosspost from the Villains that gave you b*ners thread but Shego was absolute bae.
> I wish I had a supervillain gf.


Pretty sure she was one of the ones who made me realize I was a raging homo when I was a wee one.
I was also shipping her and Kim before I ever knew what shipping was.
I almost want to go back and watch a few eps now. Good times.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jan 15, 2020)

The coolest character in a cast full of cool characters
The smartest Stand user in the entire Part 
The Chad among Chads
The one, the only
*RISOTTO motherfucking NERO



*


----------



## אΩ+1 (Jan 15, 2020)

When I was a kid
> Starfire from teen titans
> Pink Raven from teen titans
> Bonnie from Kim Possible

Now
> Irina Spalko from the 4th Indiana Jones
> Luv from Bladerunner 2049
> Zhao Yun Ru from Deus Ex Human revolution
> Angel from Angel cop


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 16, 2020)

When I was a kid:







Something about deep voices and the "bad boy persona", I suppose. Still a fan, but not in _that_ way anymore.

Nowadays:






Silliness while still being manly wins me over.


----------



## queerape (Jan 19, 2020)

Uryuu Ishida, even when I was like 9 years old. I still think he’s pretty hot. With real guys too  I do tend to go for skinny guys with sharp features, nice eyes, glasses and a stern personality so it makes sense.


----------



## Banditotron (Jan 19, 2020)

s0mbra said:


> This thread is autistic as fuck. so let me add more to it, but with a slight twist.
> 
> I'm a lesbian, but I admittedly have a fictional crush on one dude. Sigma from overwatch.
> View attachment 1096437
> Dunno why or what does it for me. But I'd let him gravity slam me on his cock and play with his balls.


I'm taking away your gold star


----------



## Death Grip (Jan 19, 2020)

Ron Swanson. My ideal man. No one in reality comes even close.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 19, 2020)

queerape said:


> Uryuu Ishida, even when I was like 9 years old. I still think he’s pretty hot. With real guys too  I do tend to go for skinny guys with sharp features, nice eyes, glasses and a stern personality so it makes sense.
> View attachment 1104961



Szayelporro does it for me. I have a GIGANTIC mad scientist kink.


----------



## queerape (Jan 19, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Szayelporro does it for me. I have a GIGANTIC mad scientist kink.


He’s also pretty hot. I personally find it fucking hilarious where his hollow hole is


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 19, 2020)

queerape said:


> He’s also pretty hot. I personally find it fucking hilarious where his hollow hole is



It makes less sense the more you think about it


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Jan 19, 2020)

Although I didn't realize it at the time, I had the biggest crush on Van from Escaflowne when I was a kid.  I got very mildly depressed for a little while when I finally accepted he wasn't real, never would be, and probably wouldn't have any interest in being my friend even if he was.

Edit:  Oh and damn was Hitomi such a massive bitch in that show.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 19, 2020)

I had a crush on Penny from Inspector Gadget (the cartoon show).
First crush I can remember tbh.
Plus I really wanted to play with her computer book.
Who would have known that shit would become a reality?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 20, 2020)

i liked her because of how nice she was. kind girls are the best.


----------



## Large (Jan 20, 2020)

Your gf.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 20, 2020)

Well...





I was in high school when her game came out so...

Also best Mass Effect gurl:


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 20, 2020)

Penny from _Stardew Valley_ is my kind of girl.

I'll also admit I think the girls from _Doki Doki Literature Club _are cute, although they'd probably be weird/awkward in the real world, except for maybe Monika.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jan 26, 2020)

May God forgive me.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 26, 2020)

When i was a kid, i used to watch a lot of anime airing on TV, that's where i got my first couple of crushes...







Then, when i was a bit older, i played a little game called Starfox Adventures and...





I was never the same kid after that game


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 26, 2020)

Crush is a strong word. I don't think I ever had a crush on a fictional character, at least not that I can immediately recall. However, if we're talking purely sexual fascination I could make quite the list. I'm really trying to wrack my brain here for anything that I could concievably call a crush on a fictional character but the closest I'm really getting is like maybe Kagome from Inuyasha or Heero from Gundam: Wing but that's really stretching it.


----------



## TungstenCarbide (Jan 26, 2020)

I was 10 and I had a crush over Creamy Mamy. The teenager version, not her 10 yo self, that would have been more 'normal'


----------



## Oats12345 (Jul 30, 2020)

these three were my childhood crushes from stat wars


----------



## FaramirG (Jul 31, 2020)

When I was a kid it was definitely Padme from the SW prequels, mainly Episode II.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 31, 2020)

A damsel worth rescuing.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 31, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> View attachment 1089310
> @Maskull


*Insert Wayne's World quote here*


----------



## pikagutz (Aug 2, 2020)

Jerry from Rick and Morty was always a DILF you all just are afraid to admit it


Also for all of middle school I had a crush on both Timmy Burch and Mr. Mackey from South Park


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Aug 2, 2020)

Kid Me:


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 3, 2020)

qwertyviruss said:


> Also for all of middle school I had a crush on both *Timmy Burch and Mr. Mackey* from South Park


I'm sorry, what the fuck?

Anyway.

It's a shame that Din was so underutilized in Oracle of Seasons.




I already posted Ryoko in the Fictional Characters You Consider Sexy thread, but this thread is basically just a retread of that thread anyway. Maybe it's a basic bitch choice, but even back when I thought girls had cooties Ryoko was cool and sexy.


Botan brought a bit of everything. Stylish, a bit of a troll, but responsible and could at least somewhat take care of herself. Those blue-green haired anime girls from the 90's had it goin' on.


----------



## pikagutz (Aug 3, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> I'm sorry, what the fuck?
> 
> Anyway.
> View attachment 1492790
> ...



Which one is the wtf cuz both could equally be a wtf moment dhgfh??

Also Botan is iconic I love her (no homo)


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 3, 2020)

qwertyviruss said:


> Which one is the wtf cuz both could equally be a wtf moment dhgfh??


Both. You've got a literal paraplegic retard and an elderly stick figure with a giant head who's personality is being the biggest uptight dork in a cast that already has a lot of dorks.


----------



## cuÞbert (Aug 3, 2020)

Childhood:


Now:

Would have a dozen Mestiço children and own a sugarcane plantation with her.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Aug 5, 2020)

Bubbles from the PowerPuff Girls as I loved her personality. 





Lisa from The Simpsons. Possibly my first fiction crush.





Sakura from Cardcaptor Sakura despite not really watching the show.





Cindy from The Grinch.




Violet From A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## Leaf-eon (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't know why but i all ways loved this green haired autist


----------



## Mister Loser (Aug 5, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> I don't know why but i all ways loved this green haired autsit
> View attachment 1496552


N is a Kaworu clone of the best kind.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## afternoon_tea (Aug 5, 2020)

Gabriel Oak from Thomas Hardy's Far from the Madding Crowd. He's the best dude, kind of like a more pastoral and rugged Mr. Darcy. And it helps that the guy who played him in the most recent adaptation is pretty hot.


----------



## Gaius Caesar (Aug 5, 2020)

I can't say I've ever been truly attracted to a fictional person but I do have a soft spot for Hwi Noree from God Emperor of Dune.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Aug 6, 2020)

Kelly Bundy as a kid.
Peggy Bundy later.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 6, 2020)

Mjoll the Lioness is everything I want in a girl IRL: athletic, beautiful, brave, can take care of herself, lawful good, and pure of heart. Every playthrough, she is my invariable Mrs. Dragonborn.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Aug 6, 2020)

I always thought Andrew Divoff in his Nathaniel Demerest human form in Wishmaster looked really hot


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 6, 2020)

As a kid:
Launch from _Dragon Ball_
Raven from _Teen Titans_

Now:
Alita from _Alita: Battle Angel_


----------



## Jesus Swept (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm not a furry but


----------



## Dilf Department (Aug 6, 2020)

old evil guys are my weakness


----------



## Coffee Druid (Aug 6, 2020)

Ciscoipphone said:


> View attachment 1498695


I respect your taste. I prefer Drizzt or Artemis personally.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 6, 2020)

Spoiler: Incoming autism


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Aug 6, 2020)

Gaius Caesar said:


> I can't say I've ever been truly attracted to a fictional person but I do have a soft spot for Hwi Noree from God Emperor of Dune.


Too pure for this universe, poor soul.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Aug 6, 2020)

When SPAAACE was a young weeb:




feels.mp3


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 6, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Mjoll the Lioness is everything I want in a girl IRL: athletic, beautiful, brave, can take care of herself, lawful good, and pure of heart. Every playthrough, she is my invariable Mrs. Dragonborn.
> View attachment 1499667


Thanks to mods, my degenerate Altmer mage rejected human waifus and married a Spriggan.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Aug 6, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> Thanks to mods, my degenerate Altmer mage rejected human waifus and married a Spriggan.
> View attachment 1500876


Knife eared bastards... lol
If you're going down the modded route, it's all about Serana, that chick is the indestructible waifu.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Knife eared bastards... lol
> If you're going down the modded route, it's all about Serana, that chick is the indestructible waifu.


Yellow bastards are the future!
Also, vamps are walking STDs.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Aug 6, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> Yellow bastards are the future!
> Also, vamps are walking STDs.


Nope, if it ends in "-mer", it dies.   
Fun fact, get her relationship status up to +4 and you can persuade her to cure her vampirism but she retains the indestructibility and all her combat magic, including the vamp drain spells, gargoyle summons, etc.  Also, she's so keen on the Dragondong, she's prepared to murder almost her entire family for you, now THAT is commitment... :p


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 6, 2020)

Mr. ShadowCreek said:


> Cindy from The Grinch.
> View attachment 1496533



I was expecting anime, furries, and sexy cartoons in this thread. But not a fucking who from whoville. I was unprepared for this.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Nope, if it ends in "-mer", it dies.
> Fun fact, get her relationship status up to +4 and you can persuade her to cure her vampirism but she retains the indestructibility and all her combat magic, including the vamp drain spells, gargoyle summons, etc.  Also, she's so keen on the Dragondong, she's prepared to murder almost her entire family for you, now THAT is commitment... :p


True, but it's dumb that as a Dawnguard, you can't simply eradicate her...But that's shitty BethSoft storylines for ya.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Aug 6, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> True, but it's dumb that as a Dawnguard, you can't simply eradicate her...But that's shitty BethSoft storylines for ya.


PCMR: no character is safe...  I'm quite happy to introduce quest-breaking bugs if the event that causes it is funny enough...  Ever beaten Ulfric Stormcloak to death with a ladle?  Totally worth the re-load.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 6, 2020)

SPAAAAAAACE said:


> When SPAAACE was a young weeb:
> View attachment 1500869
> 
> feels.mp3



I see your Eureka and raise you Anemone!





I'd eat jam with her anyday!


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Aug 6, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I see your Eureka and raise you Anemone!


Oh man, so many memories... How time flies.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 6, 2020)

Heather McNamara from the Musical Heathers.




She's just such a perfect bitchy girl. Ruined my taste in girls for so long.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 6, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> Thanks to mods, my degenerate Altmer mage rejected human waifus and married a Spriggan.
> View attachment 1500876


imagine the splinters.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 7, 2020)

Basil II said:


> imagine the splinters.


Oakflesh spell is useful!


----------



## BOONES (Aug 7, 2020)

Nonon.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 7, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Knife eared bastards... lol
> If you're going down the modded route, it's all about Serana, that chick is the indestructible waifu.


So is Mjoll. Literally, she's programmed as always essential, so she can't die. You can't even sacrifice her to Boethiah. 

Aela would also be a perfect waifu, if she didn't insist on spending eternity Yiffing in Oblivion.


----------



## Jesus Swept (Aug 7, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> So is Mjoll. Literally, she's programmed as always essential, so she can't die. You can't even sacrifice her to Boethiah.



You know who else can never die?


Spoiler: true devotion


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Aug 7, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> So is Mjoll. Literally, she's programmed as always essential, so she can't die. You can't even sacrifice her to Boethiah.


True but she's a basic meathead, albeit a powerful one.



Meat Target said:


> Aela would also be a perfect waifu, if she didn't insist on spending eternity Yiffing in Oblivion.


I make a point of wiping out the Companions once I've finished their questline.  Murderous super-furries are still furries.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 7, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> I make a point of wiping out the Companions once I've finished their questline.  Murderous super-furries are still furries.



Altmer milf sisters at Radiant Raiment are also an option for the superior high elf player.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 7, 2020)

.

i was a weird kid ok.


----------



## Gaius Caesar (Aug 7, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Too pure for this universe, poor soul.



Come closer, Moneo


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Aug 7, 2020)

Gaius Caesar said:


> Come closer, Moneo


For all his flaws,  Moneo was another I felt tremendous sympathy for, especially in his final extremis; "Siyanoq!"


----------



## Gaius Caesar (Aug 7, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> For all his flaws,  Moneo was another I felt tremendous sympathy for, especially in his final extremis; "Siyanoq!"



I agree, the entire bridge scene is like that...there's something that really makes you feel sympathy for Moneo, Leto, Hwi and the various other victims in this situation rather than the "good guys".  

On top of that there is the scene with Malky, too, which is just absurd enough in context to make it even more surreal.

GEoD just plain messes with your emotions and attitudes/thoughts in that way and just sticks with you after you finish it.  That's a whole other literature thread, though.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Aug 7, 2020)

Gaius Caesar said:


> I agree, the entire bridge scene is like that...there's something that really makes you feel sympathy for Moneo, Leto, Hwi and the various other victims in this situation rather than the "good guys".  On top of that there is the scene with Malky, too, which is just absurd enough in context to make it even more surreal.
> 
> GEoD just plain messes with your emotions and attitudes/thoughts in that way and just sticks with you after you finish it.  That's a whole other literature thread, though.


If I reply properly, threadbans for derailing will ensue, so I'll just say "agreed" lol


----------



## Gaius Caesar (Aug 7, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> If I reply properly, threadbans for derailing will ensue, so I'll just say "agreed" lol



I concur, shoot me a message or start a thread...no need to clutter the fictional crushes thread with discussions of Dune.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Teadrinkr (Aug 8, 2020)

Most Guilty Gear characters are pretty hot tho.


----------



## Furina (Aug 8, 2020)

Spoiler: 3D



T'Pol from Star Trek Enterprise




I know that series is kind of meh wit fans of the series but it was the first Star Trek I ever saw and she was just... I can't explain it. Made 12 year old me feel very confused.





Spoiler: 2D



Kagura from Azumanga Daioh




She's just cute. What can I say? I'm not really a waifu kind of person but if I had to pick one, she'd be high on the short list.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 8, 2020)

Autistador said:


> View attachment 1505010View attachment 1505011
> Most Guilty Gear characters are pretty hot tho.


Truth.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 8, 2020)

When I was young I had a thing for Morrigan Aensland from Dark Stalkers


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 27, 2020)

I had a crush on Len Kagamine when I was younger


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 28, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> I had a crush on Len Kagamine when I was younger
> View attachment 1552487


I hate that I'm not sure if this is a boy or a girl.


----------



## knifewife (Aug 28, 2020)

all of my fictional crushes are absolute trash and he's right at the top of the list:


----------



## Cheese-Loving Citizen (Aug 28, 2020)

These two:


Never have I wanted to hold the non-existant hand of a psychopathic, murderous AI as much as GLaDOS and Shodan.


----------



## Apopheliac (Aug 28, 2020)

Halo 2 had an affect on me as a kid.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 28, 2020)

9 year old me liked dark hair


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 28, 2020)

R.A.E.L. said:


> Truth.
> View attachment 1506172



I've never played the games but Sol Badguy is a top tier husbando


----------



## Fandom Trash (Aug 28, 2020)

I like this guy back when I was younger, and thought he was _way_ better than his son.



Totally sex. I'm surprised some of the shit they got away in that movie.


----------



## NotNomad (Aug 29, 2020)

I've liked her (him) since the game came out


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 29, 2020)

She's just such an adorably nerdy little dork and I want to hug her to bits


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 29, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> _Aw hell yeah dude_


I raise you this


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Aug 29, 2020)

Oglooger said:


> I raise you this
> View attachment 1557457


Totally Spies was made by degenerate Frenchman trying to ruin a generation of children


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 29, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> I hate that I'm not sure if this is a boy or a girl.


It’s a boy.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## e-gf (Aug 29, 2020)

I may have a type 



Spoiler: boys with glasses


----------



## verygayFrogs (Aug 29, 2020)

Cheese-Loving Citizen said:


> These two:
> View attachment 1553912
> View attachment 1553913
> Never have I wanted to hold the non-existant hand of a psychopathic, murderous AI as much as GLaDOS and Shodan.


That’s the bitches name! I saw her all the time on SoG channel way back in the day and thought it was some original graphic he made.

Also middle school me could not handle the idea of even being in the same proximity as Ken Ichijouchi let alone hold hands with him. He is still the best character in the adventure continuity tho


----------



## glow in the dark animals (Aug 29, 2020)

Is a dead person a fictional crush since they are no longer? If so, Peter Steele is mine.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Aug 29, 2020)

I blame Jim Lee for my irrational and self-destructive attraction to red heads.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 27, 2020)

Catherine O'Hara pissing on Joey Heatherton is hot. Genuinely funny girls are amazing and sexy.


----------



## Happy Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm sure there were a lot more but this is the first one I could remember.
Ed: Just remembered a better one:


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 27, 2020)

LofaSofa said:


> View attachment 1089370


Tfw you realize that thing was probably used as a dan schneider casting couch.  



Anyways my crush 




So hard to deny being a furry when you just wanna pat a talking cartoon shiatsu's head to hear the bells on her head jingle


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 27, 2020)

Yeah.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 27, 2020)

Vibri from vib-ribbon


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 27, 2020)

A real girl I got into emblazoned "blonde" to me with her avatars, so now whenever I see a blonde anime girl, I think of her.

Does that count?


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Sep 27, 2020)

Long ago, there was she. Only Czechoslovak kids understand.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Oct 8, 2020)

Not exactly fictional but when this commercial first aired about 13 years ago I thought the girl in this was cute.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Jessica


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Oct 22, 2021)

It's a s e c r e t


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 22, 2021)

Misty from Pokemon, and Lum from Urusei Yatsura had my attention as a kid, but any cutely designed girl did.

I can still appreciate pretty girls in art, I think only fags don't, but I wouldn't call them "crushes" by any stretch. Checked out the anime Blue Dragon the other day, and the pirate girl was _visually appealing. _Didn't know that was a thing I'd like, yet here we are.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 31, 2021)

Emma Stone as Olive Penderghast in Easy A, specifically because of this one part.



Her left thigh jiggling as she steps somehow makes it even hotter.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 31, 2021)

The hex girls, if I had to pic one it's thorn all the way given my penchant for fiery redheads (or redish black in her case)....Shame they got so popular among the troons and genderqueer brigade...I'm not being hyperbolic that actually happened.


----------



## Sundae (Nov 1, 2021)

The fictional version of Allison DuBois (not the actress herself, but her character), from the show Medium.


I got into this show a few months ago, and while it's a little on the cheesy side, it has its positives, one of them being the main character herself.  She's attractive, smart, good sense of humor, and a loving wife and mother.  Also her voice is very soothing.

Ironically the actress who plays her, Patricia Arquette, is a typical Hollywood whack job.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 1, 2021)

he cute


----------



## SomeDingus (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## turdburger (Nov 1, 2021)

Esmeralda from my kid sister watching Disney's _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_.



I was disappointed she was not real. Looking back I am kind of disappointed in myself for having had this crush because I have since been robbed by gypsies as well as it being a cartoon.
(Edit. And Scooby Doo and the Ghoul School was probably the first time I 'noticed' girls as people, but mostly the ghost and the vampire and not the infantile mummy.)


----------



## JektheDumbass (Nov 1, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## graywolf88 (Nov 1, 2021)

Dawn from Pokemon Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Nov 1, 2021)

Faith from the first Mirror's Edge. Good example of a fun game with a likable female protagonist despite so-so character development and plot.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Nov 1, 2021)

Whenever I was in my furfag faggotry  mode, my crushes would be these two fuckers from an autistic franchise.


Spoiler




Yeah, I am still stuck in the FNAF autism territory since 2014.


When I am not thinking about furfaggotry, I usually have a wide amount of favorite characters from many franchises that I would play or watch, mostly from anime, visual novels, video games, etc, etc...
My most favorite franchise out here would be the Fate series. I had a shit ton amount of favorite characters from that franchise on its own, but my most favorite characters has to be from Fate/Stay Night.
While I indeed liked all the Servants in FSN, Sakura, Rin or such others, I think the two characters that I would see as crushes would be Saber and Shirou Emiya.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 2, 2021)

View attachment D591868C-96FD-47D5-AB87-D7029424B115.webpView attachment 2C126B5D-6C11-4D5C-94AC-CE5595D0FBBC.webpView attachment EFA169D3-1AD5-48BC-BA34-52B41ACE8285.webp
Thé béret girl, from an extremely goofy movie. Woof


----------



## ChikoForce (Apr 19, 2022)

Oswald Cobblepot from _Gotham_ is pretty fuckable, IMHO.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 19, 2022)

At some point or another: Selene from Underworld, Jean Grey from the X-Men movies, Milla Jovovich's characters in all the movies I've seen her in, Elektra in the live action movies, Heather Mason from Silent Hill 3, Ellen Ripley, Chris Redfield post-RE5.


----------



## Cats (Apr 20, 2022)

Blaze (Streets of Rage 4) and Lucia (Final Fight 3)...Red and Blue


----------



## soda soop (Apr 20, 2022)

when i was younger i was all over gwen


----------



## malapropism (May 4, 2022)

Lately I really like tsunderes and himederes, especially the bratty rich types with a forgiving human side - Sena Kashiwazaki comes to mind
I listed my childhood crushes in a similar thread.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (May 4, 2022)

malapropism said:


> Lately I really like tsunderes and himederes, especially the bratty rich types with a forgiving human side - Sena Kashiwazaki comes to mind
> I listed my childhood crushes in a similar thread.


Man, just play some ILLUSION game like Koikatu (you actually can put a SFW patch with a specific patcher) to fullfil your desires about talking to archetypes.
Well, i basically grown up with both ATLA & TLOK, and Azula & Korra (and Toph with Asami in a less force) were my crushes.
Now i'm enough old to keep those silly thoughts. And take those character basis into original characters in my novel. Oh yes. Something worked out in the end at least.


----------



## Skitarii (May 5, 2022)

When I turn off the tv monitor and see my own reflection

Now that's a handsome devil right there


----------



## Xanen (May 30, 2022)

I find Mileena unironically attractive. 

Honestly most of my recent favorite fictional characters are all fucked in the head or have something about them physically that would make them unattractive to most people. Scars, deformities, just generally being a little ugly. I think there might be something wrong with me.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 30, 2022)

2D Netflix American waifu
Voice actress actually doesn't look that different (for, y'know, comparing 2D to 3DPD)
Sperg woman


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 31, 2022)

Always wanted to explore her  to touch my rod. Uhuhuhuh! I said Rod!


----------



## Kurt Eichenwald (May 31, 2022)

Pic related put me through an early puberty, and then another one when the REmake and RE0 came out.


----------



## PaleTay (Jun 5, 2022)

Emma is cute in a girl next door way, and a good final girl.


----------

